# audi a5 seats in a audi a3?



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

like the title says I would like to change my interior up a little bit and found a full set from a a5, I know that the rear is a no go but wondering it the fronts will atleast fit the tracks? I belive the harness is a little different aswell but dont mind that just want to be able to bolt the fronts in as they should:thumbup: thanks Dan


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

ive measured up b7 A4 seat rails, and they are the same width apart as A3 rails.
Im thinking about swapping something better, as well. 

Havent measured the A5, but isnt the A5 based the newer A4? Ill bet they bolt in.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

I hope so I found a set of 2011 red s5 seats for a good price


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Yes S5 seats fit. www.audi-sport.net

search there someone did it


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Yes S5 seats fit. www.audi-sport.net
> 
> search there someone did it


:bs:absolutely useless post of a link.

need to log in just to search.

how about something useful?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

SilverSquirrel said:


> :bs:absolutely useless post of a link.
> 
> need to log in just to search.
> 
> how about something useful?


ok


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)




----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Pics, or it never ha...




...I mean...




carry on.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


I need to change my undies.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

those look puffy


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a boner.


----------



## rick89 (Dec 2, 2008)

From the picture above, i assume that you can't have a center armrest console if you install these seats.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

rick89 said:


> From the picture above, i assume that you can't have a center armrest console if you install these seats.


Not necessarily. That is a non-US car, so it is possible it came without a center armrest.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Hard to tell, but the outer bolster looks awfully close to the door. I wonder if you have to open the door to reach the seat adjuster controls.

Still, looks WAY more comfy than A3 mini-seats.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Well looks like I'm going to do it then. I wish now that I found a set of black seats instead of the red ones


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Well looks like I'm going to do it then. I wish now that I found a set of black seats instead of the red ones


how about you just post those red seats then...and wait for some black ones :laugh:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

How about u find me some black ones and we trade


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

I went to the dealership today to sit in an A5, to test out the seats.

They didnt have a demo A5, but I did sit in an S5, and can confirm, that the S5 seats are amazing. 

especially when wrapped in a new S5. Wow, what a great car.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

The seats I'm getting are the red ones from a 2011s5


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

:thumbup:

post up some pics when you git er done!


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/new-a3-s3-sportback-8p-chassis/113053-project-a3-dub-low-life.html

scroll down a bit and this guy put in s5 seats in
i know its over the pond but it should work


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

greyjetta said:


> The seats I'm getting are the red ones from a 2011s5



What you should do is have the rear seats reupholstered in a matching leather. Classic Soft Trim or Catzkin would likely only cost $4-500 installed.


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry im new to the A3 community but would the S5 rear seats bolt right in to where the A3 rear seats fit? 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

801_Bri said:


> Sorry im new to the A3 community but would the S5 rear seats bolt right in to where the A3 rear seats fit?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


HIGHLY doubt it.

but you can buy a set and let us know


----------



## 801_Bri (Jun 20, 2008)

NYCameron said:


> HIGHLY doubt it.
> 
> but you can buy a set and let us know


Hahaha think ill wait for someone else to make this attempt  

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## lee_Malone (Jan 14, 2009)

I can confirm that you CAN fit the A5 and S5 rear seats into a 3 door and a sportback A3 

Here's two of my friends A3s with the front and rear seats fitted..... 

Sportback 



























As you can see he also had the arm rest retrimmed in the same re nappa leather and had the wave of the S5 seats stitched into the arm rest too........all in the detail! 

3 Door 



























The rears do need modifying in order to fit but they WILL fit lol hope this helps


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

time to go on S5 forum to ask if seats are for sale


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> time to go on S5 forum to ask if seats are for sale


 :laugh: It was only a matter of time...


----------



## lee_Malone (Jan 14, 2009)

TBomb said:


> :laugh: It was only a matter of time...


 hahaha 

If anyone wants any help just drop me a pm and I'll send you in their direction


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

lee_Malone said:


> I can confirm that you CAN fit the A5 and S5 rear seats into a 3 door and a sportback A3
> 
> Here's two of my friends A3s with the front and rear seats fitted.....
> 
> ...


 So any idea of how much modifying needs to be done ?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

lee_Malone said:


> I can confirm that you CAN fit the A5 and S5 rear seats into a 3 door and a sportback A3
> 
> Here's two of my friends A3s with the front and rear seats fitted.....
> 
> ...





801_Bri said:


> Hahaha think ill wait for someone else to make this attempt
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


 What are you waiting for now? :laugh: 

Now I just wish that I had the money for some S5 seats...


----------



## warrenlord (May 13, 2010)

Hi everyone! 


Thanks for posting the pics Lee! 

The silver A3 is mine.. fitting them is a bit of a pain but do-able. 

I did mine just before Julian did his so helped him out on what to do and as you can see both look stunning. 

I also have a buddy of mine fitting a full white set of a5 seats to his soon so will look awesome aswell! 

Any questions just ask


----------



## lee_Malone (Jan 14, 2009)

warrenlord said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics Lee!
> ...


 No worries mate, just wanted to show it can be done! lol 

So whos fitting the full white? 

I'll send you the part number of my mats once the rains stopped, brilliant manchester eh?


----------



## warrenlord (May 13, 2010)

lee_Malone said:


> No worries mate, just wanted to show it can be done! lol
> 
> So whos fitting the full white?
> 
> I'll send you the part number of my mats once the rains stopped, brilliant manchester eh?


 Manchester! got to love it though! 

thanks for getting them Lee 

All will be revealed soon haha


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

how much more bolstering does the sline and S5 give over the standard A3 sport seats? 

how much more is the S5 vs the a5 sport seats?


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> how much more bolstering does the sline and S5 give over the standard A3 sport seats?
> 
> how much more is the S5 vs the a5 sport seats?


 go to local dealership and sit in S5. Then sit in A5. Then get back in A3 and drive home. 

thats what i did, and now i want to trade in my A3 for and S5.:banghead:


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Picking up the s5 seats tomorrow going to rock the 
At h20 then might trade for stock a3 seats. Pictures will fallow soon


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> Picking up the s5 seats tomorrow going to rock the
> At h20 then might trade for stock a3 seats. Pictures will fallow soon


 Can we call dibs on them if they fit?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

a3del said:


> Can we call dibs on them if they fit?


 I'm picking them up tonight and installing them Thursday then put the up for sale/trade at h20


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

greyjetta said:


> I'm picking them up tonight and installing them Thursday then put the up for sale/trade at h20


 Oh ok. Let us know how they fit.


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Pics should be ready Thursday or Friday


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Sorry for the delay just picked the seats up today they are mint. Hardly sat in going to install them tomorrow By chance does any one have a power seat harness for sale? Or know how many plugs there are for the power/ heated option. So far I indicated the air bag/seat belt harness but I still have 2 plugs a green and a red plug


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

greyjetta said:


> Sorry for the delay just picked the seats up today they are mint. Hardly sat in going to install them tomorrow By chance does any one have a power seat harness for sale? Or know how many plugs there are for the power/ heated option. So far I indicated the air bag/seat belt harness but I still have 2 plugs a green and a red plug


Where did you find them, and about how much did they set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Got them from a guy who wanted to track his 2011 s5 and wants to remove all air bags. So I might be getting his steering wheel aswell. And for the price I couldn't turn them down


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

greyjetta said:


> Got them from a guy who wanted to track his 2011 s5 and wants to remove all air bags. So I might be getting his steering wheel aswell. And for the price I couldn't turn them down


Nice! Wish I could get so lucky and help an S5 owner out like that :laugh:


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

greyjetta said:


> Got them from a guy who wanted to track his 2011 s5 and wants to remove all air bags. So I might be getting his steering wheel aswell. And for the price I couldn't turn them down


Oh nice. Guys like this make Audi owners look like they took the short bus to school.

OTOH, great score for you!


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

Bezor said:


> Oh nice. Guys like this make Audi owners look like they took the short bus to school.
> 
> OTOH, great score for you!


Hey if he wants to spend 85k on a car and sell me parts super cheap I'm ok with it. I my self would not have done that to a car that is that nice but it's not my money, but they are my seats


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Can you let us know what modifications are needed to fit S5 rear seats in our cars? How extensive? 

Also, anyone know somebody in SoCal who can do the S5 front seat retrofit??
Thanks!


----------



## Wiggywayne (Apr 15, 2015)

*Help plz*

Got some a5 seats struggling get rears in my a3 sport back


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Presns3 said:


> Can you let us know what modifications are needed to fit S5 rear seats in our cars? How extensive?
> 
> Thanks!


BUMP
I know I know. The tread is old like a mammoth. But the subject is still actual. 
How extensive modifications of the A5/S5 rear seats are needed to fit them into an A3 8P? 
Should both A3 and A5 rear cushions be stripped and then the A5 foam and covers be put on the A3 frame as people do to fit the 8V seats to the 8P? 
If this is the way to go, should we cut the foam and covers to adjust their size? Aren't the A5 cushion and backrest larger than the A3 ones?
I hope you guys still visit this tread and have a minute to type a few words. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

dp_motley said:


> BUMP
> I know I know. The tread is old like a mammoth. But the subject is still actual.
> How extensive modifications of the A5/S5 rear seats are needed to fit them into an A3 8P?
> Should both A3 and A5 rear cushions be stripped and then the A5 foam and covers be put on the A3 frame as people do to fit the 8V seats to the 8P?
> ...


Hej en Dansker!! Hvis manden ikke svarer kan jeg skyde ham en besked og få hans opmærksomhed.


But seriously nice to see a Dane here, god I miss that country. Hope I didn't butcher my danish too much.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

Ponto said:


> Hej en Dansker!! Hvis manden ikke svarer kan jeg skyde ham en besked og få hans opmærksomhed.
> 
> 
> But seriously nice to see a Dane here, god I miss that country. Hope I didn't butcher my danish too much.


Tak Ponto. Din Dansk lyder bedre end min  (Jeg er ikke Dansker, bare bor her).


----------



## BringerOdeath (Feb 28, 2013)

I just fitted Audi TT seats in my mk6 GTI. If the A5 rear seats can be made to fit the A3, can they fit in the rear of a mk6 GTI?


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

you guys think the newer gen A3 seats would fit? 

the new generation A3 seats are really nice! would be great for us if it was an easy swap.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

You like the 8v seats? I think they are horrible. They feel cheap and aren't comfortable. The S3 seats are definitely nicer, but I would imagine they are really expensive and hard to get ahold of a good used set.


----------



## dp_motley (Nov 12, 2016)

aznsap said:


> you guys think the newer gen A3 seats would fit?
> 
> the new generation A3 seats are really nice! would be great for us if it was an easy swap.


The front seats are direct swap but you need to re-pin plugs and cut off a security pin on one of the rails.

The rear seats are more tricky but doable. You need to disassembly both old and new seats (cushions only) and put the 8V foam ad covers onto the 8P frame. The 8V rear seat backrest should fit, at least nobody complained that it didn't. 

Speaking of their look, it all up to your personal preferences. I find these seats nicer than 8P and more comfortable. I was about to put them into my car, but suddenly found the 8P ones in good condition and dropped the 8V-seats idea.


----------



## BringerOdeath (Feb 28, 2013)

Sooo, since the 8p audi S3 is the same platform, can the audi A5/s5 rear seats be fitted in my mk6 GTI?


----------



## Cajetan (Feb 1, 2012)

What about MK5/6 seats? I feel like they should almost be direct.


----------



## new2a3 (Dec 14, 2017)

*A3 seat swap*

Did anyone get the A4 seats working in the A3. Just got a 2008 A3 Quattro Sline- am loving it except for the drivers seat. Back starts hurting for a while. Need something more flat and wider than these sport seats


----------



## markarian10 (Jan 3, 2011)

warrenlord said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics Lee!
> ...


Hi Warren what modifications are needed to fit the rear seats of s5 in A3/S3 8p hatchback.?


----------

